# Sterling Deposit Account in Ireland?



## Yellow Belly (6 Feb 2009)

I have a friend who has stg£25k cash & wishes to open a sterling deposit account in Ireland- he is a UK resident.

He purchases horses & greyhounds on a regular basis over here, and many of the vendors like to get paid in sterling. He is fully above board & knows that if he opens a non resident account in Ireland that the account holder must do a return to Revenue- he is happy to do this etc

Does anyone know where he can open a sterling deposit account in Ireland? He has all his ID & money laundering documentation but is struggling to find an institution to open an account.

Can anybody point him in the right direction?


----------



## marshmallow (7 Feb 2009)

Hi there, NIB and Anglo should be able to help, they both offer sterling accounts here in Ireland.


----------



## Lightning (7 Feb 2009)

Anglo Irish GBP rates are here ...
[broken link removed]

Investec offer GBP accounts but do not publish their rates. Their contact details are on their website 
http://www.investec.com/Ireland/


----------



## roker (12 Feb 2009)

Permanent TSB opened a Sterling account for me, no hassle as I already had an account with them.
Getting sterling out of the UK banks is a problem because they will insist that it is converted to euros before transfering to Ireland.


----------



## Ravima (13 Feb 2009)

If he buys and sells horses, would he not consider WETHERBYS bank?


----------



## Lightning (14 Feb 2009)

Weatherbys Bank don't accept deposits in Ireland.


----------

